# Old Merganser hole is always a fun shoot.



## HuntFishLive (Dec 8, 2014)

I love being able to drive up to my private hole 15 min before shooting time and leave an hour later with some fun shooting.


----------



## mauser64 (Dec 8, 2014)

If it flies and dies I'm all for it!


----------



## GAGE (Dec 8, 2014)

Good eating!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 8, 2014)

Now what are you gonna do with them?


----------



## HuntFishLive (Dec 8, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Now what are you gonna do with them?



Got a buddy that cuts the hoods off the drakes and makes a cool little tree Ornament. And I gave the hens to a buddy that trains dogs.


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 8, 2014)

only way i would shoot a saw bill is if i wanted a male for taxidermy purposes


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 8, 2014)

HuntFishLive said:


> Got a buddy that cuts the hoods off the drakes and makes a cool little tree Ornament. And I gave the hens to a buddy that trains dogs.



bwahahahahaha. A lawn dart tree ornament....... I have heard it all now.


----------



## tucker80 (Dec 8, 2014)

Woodie conservation at it's finest


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Dec 8, 2014)

There is a pond I know about holding about 50 or so of them just wish I could find where they are going. Don't think it is a good idea shooting them next to the gate on post.


----------



## andyparm (Dec 9, 2014)

Nothing better than a reliable Merg hole to get you through the tough times. We used to hunt a creek that for some reason they would dive in right in this bend. May have to try it again soon...


----------



## bander_TC50 (Dec 9, 2014)

i gotta see a picture of the christmass tree ornament.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 9, 2014)

I gotta find me a "reliable" merganser hole.  Yall act like every other pond in the state has em


----------



## andyparm (Dec 9, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I gotta find me a "reliable" merganser hole.  Yall act like every other pond in the state has em



It's rare to find a good merg hole that is not in a neighborhood...RARE.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice merg hunt!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 9, 2014)

Never saw a merg on a sewage treatment pond, unlike those nasty mallards.  Breast them out and toss them in with the puddle ducks, with the right marinade and bacon, they eat pretty good


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 10, 2014)

Seen tons of mergs on treatment ponds


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 10, 2014)

If you want to see alot of mergansers get permission to hunt some of those fish bait minnow ponds


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 10, 2014)

I know 3 ponds right now that has em.


----------



## HuntFishLive (Dec 10, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I know 3 ponds right now that has em.



That you can hunt?


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice. Good Merganser holes are hard to find. I have one that I finally got permission to hunt. Got a Drake for the wall the other day.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 10, 2014)

Mergatroids are pretty plentiful on the coast..


----------



## andyparm (Dec 11, 2014)

Sea dawg1978 said:


> Mergatroids are pretty plentiful on the coast..



Unless they've shown up with this cold, there is no species of duck that is plentiful on the coast right now...


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 11, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Seen tons of mergs on treatment ponds



Me too....


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Dec 12, 2014)

theres a pond right dab in the middle of tallahassee fl that is full of mergs lol...you can eat at Codys and watch em hahaha...fun to watch stuck in traffic!


----------



## The Fever (Dec 12, 2014)

andyparm said:


> Nothing better than a reliable Merg hole to get you through the tough times. We used to hunt a creek that for some reason they would dive in right in this bend. May have to try it again soon...



Got one like that of jekyll also. Great for some bluebills and buffleheads.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 12, 2014)

HuntFishLive said:


> That you can hunt?



yep, shot one of the ponds this afternoon.  Killed a drake.


----------

